# Educate me on DRO Operaton



## Sandia (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a Accurite VUE dro on my mill and it works great. Sure makes life a lot easier.

 Anyway I have a question about one of the features. When you select the bolt hole feature readout  "0" zero degrees is at the 3:00 position on the display instead of the 12:00 position and increases counter clock wise. So if you are standing in front of the mill and you want to place the top of your part in the advise, you have to turn it 90 degrees to the 3:00 position. Seems odd and confusing to me. It really doesn't make a lot of difference if you are not concerned with the start  angle and don't care where the first hole is placed. But if you have a specific start up angle degree then it does make a difference. 

An example would be on the project I am working on the bolt pattern first hole is at 18.73 degrees, which would be counter clockwise from the 3:00 position are around the 2:30 position on the readout.

Hope this is kind of clear to you'll. Are all DRO's like that or can that be changed in the setup?

Thanks, Sandia


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 3, 2014)

Probably will be of no value cause I do not have the bolt hole feature, so I go to bolt hole calulator (shop computer) and I can place -0- anywhere I want it. Should think 
Accurite can do that.  I like -0- at 12 o'clock also.....sam


----------



## sinebar (Dec 3, 2014)

The following is from an Acu Rite manual:






When you are working in the X/Y plane 0 degrees is at +X (3 o'clock) and positive angles are CCW. 
When you setup your bolt hole pattern you can enter a start angle in positive degrees from the Zero angle reference.

Zero degrees at 3 o'clock is conventional in geometry and CAD/CAM.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2014)

Yup, my Easson is like that too if I do not specify the starting angle (0°)





But as sinebar stated you can set the starting angle where ever you want in relation to 0° (3'clock).


----------



## Sandia (Dec 3, 2014)

Huh, well learn something new every day. Thanks much for the feed back guys. That is the way mine works as well. Looks like they all work the same way.

Sandia


----------



## darkzero (Dec 4, 2014)

And thanks for posting this so I now know mine was't the only one that worked this way.


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 4, 2014)

Thats standard across the world for the for circles. They start 0 at 3, 90 at 12, on around the arc counter clockwise. At least according to gd&t standards. Drafting, programing, far as I was told, they all start 00 at 3 and work counter clockwise. 

Although I tend to view drawings the same as you. 0 is noon


----------

